# Two Words



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Select two separate words that best describe the music of a specific composer.

For example:

Bach - Exuberance and Control
Haydn - Humor and Taste
Beethoven - Struggle and Power
Shostakovich - Parody and Dispair


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopin - Melancholy and Longing
Schumann - Love and Energy

Hard to describe in just two words.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Brahms - Unsatisfied and Unfulfilled
Mendelssohn - Joy and Vitality


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Carl Nielsen--Muscularity and Tenderness
Jean Sibelius--Dreaminess and Nature


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Brahms - Caustic Beard


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Bach- Epic fugues


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Bach - Transcendence and Infinity

Mozart - Elegance and Clarity

Alkan - Meth-induced Psychosis

Sorabji - Heroin-induced Psychosis

Shostakovich - Bitter Sarcasm


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Berlioz - heroic, majestic
Skryabin - overambitious, kaleidoscopic
Poulenc - puckish, suave
Webern - precise, sparse


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Berlioz - heroic, majestic


Really? 'Passionate' is the first word which comes to my mind for Berlioz. I don't hear 'heroic' or 'majestic'.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

jalex said:


> Really? 'Passionate' is the first word which comes to my mind for Berlioz. I don't hear 'heroic' or 'majestic'.


Different strokes for different folks etc :tiphat:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Tchaikovsky: sparkly melodrama


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev - ENFANTE TERRIBLE :tiphat:

Glazunov - love, truth

Dvorak - Modernized-Beethoven  (by modernized, I simply mean farther into history)


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Mahler - nostalgiac cosmicblues
Stravinsky - cogs - gears


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Bruckner: Very Long
Strauss: Just Long
Wagner: Very Boring
Mahler: Just Boring

(j/k!)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's my two concerning this approach to sizing up composers: Bull Sh#t


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

John Cage:


----------



## PianoLover (Dec 30, 2011)

Bach: Devout and Grand
Liszt: Skilled and Deceptive


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Here's my two concerning this approach to sizing up composers: Bull Sh#t


Should you find that you have just a little more to say on the subject, you may wish to know that you have used only half of the words you were allowed.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Here's my two concerning this approach to sizing up composers: Bull Sh#t


Just having fun. Not trying to make a grand statement. Feel free to ignore the entire thread.


----------

